

Tesla Autopilot - austinlyons
http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/dual-motor-model-s-and-autopilot

======
austinlyons
Every single Model S now rolling out of the factory includes a forward radar,
12 long range ultrasonic sensors positioned to sense 16 feet around the car in
every direction at all speeds, a forward looking camera, and a high precision,
digitally controlled electric assist braking system.

